# 2017 Havanese Rescue Inc (HRI) Online Auction



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

!!! The Auction is Live !!!

UPDATE: Important! We have added two new resorts; Cancun, Mexico, and Scottsdale, Arizona for those who may prefer a warmer climate and have eliminated one of the winter vacation stays. Check them out on this page: Items9

//////////////////////////////

BEGINS: Saturday, November 11th at 9 am EST

ENDS: Saturday, November 18th at 3 pm EST

Explore the Auction website and read the FAQ's: . | North Arlington, NJ 07031

There are some items just for people in Southern California and others for people in other states. See items #'s 27, 30, 94, 97, 100!!!!

Don't miss the Cuddle Clones!!!! If you do not have the winning bid, there is a special offer for you!

**************************************

Contact Laura at [email protected] with your questions and bids.

**************************************

Our available Havanese can be found on our website at https://www.havaneserescue.com/rescue-dogs/available-for-adoption

Thanks for participating!

See all the GREAT donations awaiting your BID

Did you know that between 2009-2016, HRI rescued 1,134 dogs? The average cost to rescue, rehab & rehome has risen $200 in the past year and is now $750. That's why your support is 
so important to HRI and the pups who depend on them.

There's no better feeling than helping these beautiful dogs find welcoming homes where they can live happy, peaceful lives with people who are eager to return their unconditional love. Please consider donating an item to the auction and then bidding when we go live on Nov 11th.

We can make a difference.

100% of proceeds support rescued Havanese.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

The Auction will be over at 3 PM Eastern time TODAY!!!

Get your final bids in now.

From Laura (Shadow and Kidget's mom):

About Bidding on Saturday…

The last hour of bidding on Saturday afternoon is crazy! As the countdown timer winds down, bids will flood my inbox. It becomes impossible to update the auction
website with current high bids, keep up with processing the incoming bids, answer questions and acknowledge receipt of every email. I do try to reply periodically
throughout the day just so you know your bids are reaching me. This is a manual process, so I’ll still be clearing my inbox of email for a few hours after the event has
ended.

this means you can’t depend on seeing bids change on the auction website during the final 15-20 minutes The best thing to do to win your item is to decide the maximum you’re willing to
spend for it, submit your best/final bid, sit back and keep your fingers crossed J Once all bids have been processed, I’ll contact bidders who are tied and ask them to
break the ties. The auction winners are usually posted on the website by late Sunday evening or Monday morning.

I know everyone is anxious to find out if they’ve won - please know that your patience is appreciated and we are extremely grateful for your participation.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Time's up.

If you did not win your bid(s), please consider making a tax-deductible donation to Havanese Rescue Inc. (HRI) at this page: https://www.havaneserescue.com/general/donations/574-donations

Please consider donating to next year's auction. I'll be posting about it towards the end of Summer 2018.

Thanks!


----------

